# 7 week old food from breeder.



## Dreamcatcher (Jan 8, 2012)

I just picked Stormy up and he is 7 weeks old. When I was talking to the lady before we left, these are the instructions I was given. They can eat anything. I buy just whatever kind of cat food and you will wanna do the same. The babies are on kitten chow from Wal Mart and you can give them dog food to. Oh and you can feed them chicken and steak. And he will only need 1 tablespoon of food a day. I questioned a couple things and was told everyone has their own opinion of how to raise them and no 1s version is better than anyone elses. I have read ALOT and was just wondering how soon to start mixing in a quality kibble? When we got him home he went straight to the food bowl and ate.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Give him a couple days to settle in, then you can start mixing in a good quality food with what he's getting now. Do the change over a week or two so he doesn't get an upset stomach from it. Glad you're going with a better food than kitten chow, that stuff's not good for cats or hedgies. :roll: Also, though you may already know this from reading, but make sure you're free feeding - give him enough food to where he has just a bit more than what he eats on his own every night. It helps to measure out how much he eats each night, or count, so you know if he ever goes off his food.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 here is the list of cat foods that are high quality. you can also find a list of what they can and cant have but i'm not sure where that link is....i can tell you that rasins/grapes are no good for hedgehogs, they can both cause renal failure...good luck with your little guy.


----------



## ashh51191 (Dec 23, 2011)

here's the fruit/veggie list... viewtopic.php?f=6&t=60&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=fruit+and+veggie


----------

